# Do ISTJ's withdraw because of uncertainty



## nicano (Nov 10, 2014)

If ISTJ'S feel uncertain of the direction of a relationship are they known to withdraw? Friendships or romantic relationships?


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

ISTJ do not make friends very easily. they do not actively seek friendships. usually they only become friends with people who seek them out . also they have to be sure of the friendship first to consider the other person as friends. my guess is if ISTJ consider you as a friend, he or she would not withdraw. they only will withdraw if you are just in the trial stage and did something to offend them. the offender will have to take first step resolve it, because ISTJ would never make the first step.


----------



## nicano (Nov 10, 2014)

johnson.han.3:12408546 said:


> ISTJ do not make friends very easily. they do not actively seek friendships. usually they only become friends with people who seek them out . also they have to be sure of the friendship first to consider the other person as friends. my guess is if ISTJ consider you as a friend, he or she would not withdraw. they only will withdraw if you are just in the trial stage and did something to offend them. the offender will have to take first step resolve it, because ISTJ would never make the first step.[/QUOTE
> 
> How do ISTJ'S deal with a friend with drawing from them?


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

nothing. if the friend withdraws, they just go ok, and go back to their lives. there might be a twitch on their face that remotely look like saddness, but they normally just let them go. its different for romantic relationships though because there are tons of feelings involved.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

nicano said:


> How do ISTJ'S deal with a friend with drawing from them?





nicano said:


> How do ISTJ'S deal with a friend with drawing from them?


I've a few ideas in regards to how an individual of ISTJ personality type may be prone to react towards a friend during times of conflict, but you'd receive far better input were you to pose your question upon an ISTJ thread offering advice to outlanders.


----------

